

IBM's Linux Wristwatch (2000) - crypt1d
http://www.geek.com/mobile/linux-on-your-wrist-565528/

======
crypt1d
Stumbled upon this while reading an article about busybox :) you can see some
pictures of this thing here - [http://www.junauza.com/2010/06/what-happened-
to-ibms-linux-w...](http://www.junauza.com/2010/06/what-happened-to-ibms-
linux-wristwatch.html) (2010)

